# Food Safety News - 09/30/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 30, 2021)

*With care, sustainable farming and food safety can be a good match*
By Cookson Beecher on Sep 30, 2021 12:08 am
Food Safety Education Month Mention sustainable agriculture and you’ll likely get a hearty thumbs-up. Ask why this is so, and you’ll hear how sustainable farmers take good care of the soil, their animals, the environment, their employees — and that this way of farming benefits consumers’ health and safety. You’ll also be told that farmers... Continue Reading


*House report on baby food shows FDA, companies must take action now*
By Consumer Reports on Sep 30, 2021 12:07 am
Opinion Consumer Reports today (Sept. 29) urged baby food manufacturers and the Food and Drug Administration to take quick and decisive action to address the “disturbing” findings in a new report issued by the U.S. House Oversight Committee. Oversight’s Subcommittee on Economic and Consumer Policy released a new staff report that shows “high levels of toxic heavy... Continue Reading


*FDA reports Salmonella outbreak growing; virtually no details revealed*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2021 12:06 am
An investigation report into a Salmonella Thompson outbreak shows additional patients and ongoing efforts by the Food and Drug Administration to find the source, though virtually no details have been released. The Salmonella Thompson outbreak now has 83 people confirmed with infections, up from 78 people a week ago. The FDA is continuing traceback efforts,... Continue Reading


*UK moves to allow gene-edited crops*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2021 12:05 am
The United Kingdom government is to change the rules relating to gene editing to allow use of the technology. The plans were published as part of the government’s response to the gene editing consultation by Environment Secretary George Eustice. The first step is to cut red tape and make research and development easier now that... Continue Reading


*Spanish officials report new mollusk seizures*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 30, 2021 12:04 am
Spanish authorities have confiscated 16 tons of mollusks because of suspected illegal shellfish harvesting. La Guardia Civil reported most of the mollusks came from Portugal. Four people have been arrested while another five suspects as well as five companies have been placed under investigation for crimes against public health and falsifying documents. Officials from the... Continue Reading


*Project looks at impact of food-grade waxes on fresh produce food safety*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2021 12:03 am
Food-grade waxes are applied to many produce items before storage and distribution to control postharvest decay and extend shelf life. But relatively little is known about how different waxes and the waxing step impact microbial food safety. In her project funded by the Center for Produce Safety (CPS), “Waxing of whole produce and its involvement... Continue Reading


*Raw goat milk recalled after testing finds Listeria*
By News Desk on Sep 29, 2021 01:41 pm
St. John Creamery of Stanwood, WA, is recalling unpasteurized, raw goat milk because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recall was initiated after routine sampling conducted by the Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) revealed the presence of Listeria monocytogenes in retail raw goat milk dated 100321 — Oct. 3.  There is concern that consumers... Continue Reading


----------

